
Could Open Source have prevented the Volkswagen scandal? - cluong
http://www.xwiki.com/en/Blog/volkswagen-scandal
======
AngeloR
Could it have? Sure.

Is it probable that it would have been prevented? No.

Look at the number of open-source projects that have had vulnerabilities in
them for years. Open Source does not translate to "we know exactly what's
going on in this code", it just means the source is available. Open source is
not some magic catch-all for shitty or purposely misleading code.

------
dozzie
Probably not. The same situation as with Android on mobile phones, tablets and
TVs: locked in bootloader, proprietary peripheral drivers, proprietary
applications to run everything.

It would have be the source to _everything_ without _any exceptions_ , down to
bootloader, and then preventing producers to void your warranty when you have
changed your software.

